# Keyesville Afterglow 2012



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No one took pics. Sorry guys.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Ah


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok ok...uh..

Here's the Snake Pit this year.










And here's me leaving K'Ville 2012, quite possibly the best KV yet. With several new comers this year, I'd wager a guess they agree this is an event not to miss.










The really neat thing about this event is that there's something for everyone. We had a killer variety of bikes there this year.

Potts
Ritchey
Mantis
Yeti
Fat (Team Comp, Wicked, Yo, and a Ti)
Cunningham
Salsa (both killer drop bar set ups)
GT
Otis Guy
Klein
Ibis
Bontrager


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

So AWESOME!!!! Had the time of my life. Glad to have met everyone. Thank you all so much for allowing a "crasher" in to the club... 

Benster


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pretty much the last of my good shots from saturday, I'll try and get the stuff from sunday up soon


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Man that was fun out there. Keep em' comin' H!

Also stoked to meet three more VRC'ers in person. Screaminbunny, Benster, and my WIW thread counterpart Yo-Nate-y.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some misc pics.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Great pics!
I had a blast -- it was great meeting everyone. It sucked that I had to book back on Saturday, but I am happy to report that my classes went great today -- nice the MTBR site was down so I couldn't check obsessively for Keyesville pics 

I did take a decent video of the XC start.....embedding isn't working for me, so here's a linky:
Keyesville Classic 2012: vintage class start - YouTube


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Who is that? Ouch! It looks like your head found the only soft spot in the Pit.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a helluva time! I noticed a Monkey Wrench cycles jersey...I look forward to stopping in this summer while working in Lincoln.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

That was the best time I've had at Keyesville since I've been attending for the past 14 years. Glad I finally got to meet some new attendees and great to see the old timers. Already looking forward to next year! 

Props to ameybrook and Rumpfy for cleaning the Snakepit. Salsaluma gave me a serious battle on the xc and short track, again! And Baron was a rocket out of the gates in the xc. 

Just a really good time out there.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

crocs.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hairstream said:


> crocs.


Bonty Orange. They didn't have Attitude White.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Best time yet! Finally got all the dirt boogers out of my nose. Great seeing everyone and meeting new VRC'ers Screamingbunny, Benster, and Yo-nate-y! Hope there is even more next year! I got panic-y today as the site was totally down, been itching to see these photos, Thanks Hollister!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Best time yet! Finally got all the dirt boogers out of my nose. Great seeing everyone and meeting new VRC'ers Screamingbunny, Benster, and Yo-nate-y! Hope there is even more next year! I got panic-y today as the site was totally down, been itching to see these photos, Thanks Hollister!!


+2

It was fantastic to meet the new guys and see all my friends that I only get to see IRL once a year. Thanks to Aemmer and Erik for jointly winning the prize for driving the longest distance. (1000+ miles!) :band: Thanks to KB and H for taking awesome photos! Steve, thanks for letting me use your RV! I LOVE it! And thanks to all the boys for letting a girl hang out with youse guys. 

Oh, and Nate....I'm in love with Elvis!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Great pics!
> I had a blast -- it was great meeting everyone. It sucked that I had to book back on Saturday, but I am happy to report that my classes went great today -- nice the MTBR site was down so I couldn't check obsessively for Keyesville pics


They better have! Next year...stay the whole time to make up for it.



Upchuck said:


> That was the best time I've had at Keyesville since I've been attending for the past 14 years. Glad I finally got to meet some new attendees and great to see the old timers. Already looking forward to next year!
> 
> Props to ameybrook and Rumpfy for cleaning the Snakepit. Salsaluma gave me a serious battle on the xc and short track, again! And Baron was a rocket out of the gates in the xc.
> 
> Just a really good time out there.


Agreed. Haven't missed a K'Ville since 06' and I hope I don't for years to come. Great time out there.

As for the Snake Pit, we had the good dirt on Sunday VG...you cleaned it first time with the loose dry the day before. You were fit all weekend.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool panoramas! 
Ahem, I'm waiting for Ameybrook's trail shots too....

GOB-- Elvis says wag.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

And I'm still waiting to see the sequential shots of my OTB in the Snakepit...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Cool panoramas!
> Ahem, I'm waiting for Ameybrook's trail shots too....
> 
> GOB-- Elvis says wag.


Ya, I'm waiting on pics from the rest of the guys. There's more out there!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Great shots everyone. Looks like a lot of fun...and drier than the Bay this past weekend.
Whose green Mantis is that? That is the best looking bike I have ever seen. Perfect symbiosis of a great looking frame and a perfect parts pick.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> And I'm still waiting to see the sequential shots of my OTB in the Snakepit...


Ha ha, nice one big guy. Glad you're ok.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

My photo dump:










Glad we all could make the preride happen. Any extra time on that course is time well spent. Amazing weather that day.





















































































































































































Best K'ville I've been to. Already pumped for 2013!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Loving all the photos!

One of my favorite moments of the weekend was at the end when Genshammer was riding Anomie's cruiser around and came speeding in, grabbed his right lever hard and went otb.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,










Is it a coincidence it chose the Sinister for it's final act..... .....

Road trip 2012.......


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Screaming Bunny riding his purple blend:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Great shots, Tim!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It was great seeing so many people, both new and old. Thanks for making the effort to come, and many thanks to those that took all these great photos. I look forward to returning again some time.



datasurfer said:


> Whose green Mantis is that? That is the best looking bike I have ever seen. Perfect symbiosis of a great looking frame and a perfect parts pick.


I brought this bike; a complete write-up with photos can be found here,

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1989-mantis-valkyrie-s-n-vk1912-744743.html


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

seems lika a fun day


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

great pics tim!

did anyone get some shots of salsa-lumas ibis?


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*Awesome weekend!*

Although I didn't have any of my old boys out there this weekend, it was great hanging again with the vintage crowd. Below are a few pix of you VRCers airing it out at the start of the race.

BTW, I missed the swap meet. I saw a pic with some old SLR brake levers and some ano red Ringle cages. Whoever owns them, are those still available?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Kurt!

What levers are you looking for? Maybe I have something for you.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the picture Kurt. I stole it so I could prove to my kids that I can get both wheels off the ground at the same time......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Thanks for the picture Kurt. I stole it so I could prove to my kids that I can get both wheels off the ground at the same time......


Do you ever not smile? Its really annoying how happy you are all the time.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rest assured, although my lame time in the downhill doesn't show it, I was focused and had full intentions of beating you in the downhill up until that moment I was flying over the handlebars... about the time I hit the ground, my smile dissapeared.... 

I was just having a great time all weekend...

Looking forward to next year and already thinking about what to ride....


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Tim, better bring a real fast bike or you'll be eating Zak's dust. Seeing you and Zak having a great time brought back good memories for me. Cya next year for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Such great pictures from everyone! I need more. I'm greedy and going through withdrawals already.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Such great pictures from everyone! I need more. I'm greedy and going through withdrawals already.


I have a lot. I just need to ask a Dad if it's okay to post up his son and find some nonblurry pics of DC.  And to finish catching up around work and home....


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Such great pictures from everyone! I need more. I'm greedy and going through withdrawals already.


Ditto Bro... Back into full work/parent/hubby mode and cannot stop thinking and talking about how awesome the weekend was! I think my buddies in San Diego are getting sick of my stories! 

Benster


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I have a lot. I just need to ask a Dad if it's okay to post up his son and find some nonblurry pics of DC.  And to finish catching up around work and home....


Non-blurry? His downhill speed is the same as his uphill speed, how would they end up blurry?

(Kidding TD, love ya buddy!)



Benster said:


> Ditto Bro... Back into full work/parent/hubby mode and cannot stop thinking and talking about how awesome the weekend was! I think my buddies in San Diego are getting sick of my stories!


Definitely a good time out there. My wife's eyes glazed over long ago from my story telling.

My favorite one was how I crush Double Century in the XC! (Kidding again TD!  )


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Great Time*

Thanx for welcoming a newcomer had a great time though everyone but GOB and DC left me for dead on the DH, I made it, two crashes and running across the finish line. I really did have a graet time and enjoyed everyone's company. Finally had a little down time up here on Gooseberry Mesa (AWSOME by the way), on to Fruita after a few more days here


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Next time the XC starts from the line, not the top of the first climb. 

Who made up that rule anyway? But I came home in one piece, so I'm happy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The drop bar Salsa...:thumbsup:

I am pretty sure i dreamed about that bike when i was a kid.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

colker1 said:


> The drop bar Salsa...:thumbsup:
> 
> I am pretty sure i dreamed about that bike when i was a kid.


Which one? There were two, and they were both over the top!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Non-blurry? His downhill speed is the same as his uphill speed, how would they end up blurry?
> 
> (Kidding TD, love ya buddy!)


Well he was a blur to me when he passed me on the Short Track...



Rumpfy said:


> Definitely a good time out there. My wife's eyes glazed over long ago from my story telling.
> 
> My favorite one was how I crush Double Century in the XC! (Kidding again TD!  )


My wife is pretty tired of me yakking with my friends about the race on the phone. I've resorted to whispering in the other room like I have a mistress. She knows the only mistress I have is in the garage on the bike stand.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Next time the XC starts from the line, not the top of the first climb.
> Who made up that rule anyway? But I came home in one piece, so I'm happy.


Haha! Do not sit there and tell me that the first climb and the first mile and a half we took it easy was the difference between 2nd and 5th for you. You had 35+ minutes and several other climbs to make something happen! 

We were trying to just ease into things as a group to keep it light and fun....until Baron started hammering. 
You, me, Ameybrook, and Upchuck were in the lead group when Baron started slipping away. It wasn't like you were off the back unaware of what we were doing. 
Upchuck picked away at him until he cracked. Made the pass, made it stick.

Home in one piece and no (major) mechanicals out there is a good thing!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You had 35+ minutes and several other climbs to make something happen!


I did, or my result would have been even worse. But I spent a lot of time just following beginner riders and clydes around the course.



Rumpfy said:


> It wasn't like you were off the back unaware of what we were doing.


That's right, closing the gap at a leisurely pace. *Yawn*

It was a fun ride, and then Ameybrook dropped the hammer on all of us on Sunday. Game over.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Winnahs!!!

So cool that we have a VRC in training! :rockon:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad these keep coming in  Looking forward to next year!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Love the pic on top of the DH! I think Rumpfy is showing some BroLove for Ameybrook.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I know it is not vintage but I like the one where the dude just said 15 seconds to Z. I think we all had the same butterflies about that time........


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Love the pic on top of the DH! I think Rumpfy is showing some BroLove for Ameybrook.


I have nothing but brolove for Ameybrook.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's called a bromance in the ski world.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I have nothing but brolove for Ameybrook.


I wish I could quit you!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's it, next year you guys race in cowboy hats and pantsless chaps.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's it, next year you guys race in cowboy hats and pantsless chaps.


Is that a request? I don't do requests. However, if I was paid...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Thats one of my all time favorite pics. Hahaha!


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like a great time. Jealous!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats one of my all time favorite pics. Hahaha!


There is definitely some resemblance there!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I wish I could quit you!


You don't have to! :arf:



Retrocowboy said:


> There is definitely some resemblance there!


At least I'm the top.


----------

